# em boca/ de boca



## GabrielH

Olá, pessoal

na universidade ouço muitos professores doutores que dizem "o dente, se estiver hígido, deve continuar em boca.". Dizem também "a restauração de amálgama foi retirada de boca".

Eu me pergunto se isso seria gramaticalmente correto, pois são realmente tantos os professores que fazem construções com a palavra "boca" sem usar o artigo. Tenho colegas de turma, muito provavelmente por ouvirem falas como essa vindo de professores de destaque, que também falam dessa forma em vez de dizer "o dente hígido deve ser mantido *na* boca".  Uma vez perguntei a um colega por que falava também daquele modo, e disse que para mim não fazia sentido e obtive a resposta "os professores falam assim.".

Gostaria de saber o que vocês acham disso, se já ouviram também, e principalmente se em Portugal ou em outros países lusófonos isso também ocorre.

Obrigado!


----------



## machadinho

Para criar senso de pertencimento e, portanto, também de exclusão? Quem usar a construção será imediatamente reconhecido como par. Quem não usar será tido por leigo fica com pendência cadastral. Toda profissão tem disso em maior ou menor grau.


----------



## Nonstar

Acredito que consulte a literatura da área, sendo assim, consta esse tipo de fraseologia em livros?


----------



## jazyk

Para mim em boca é tão inadmissível como em perna, em dedo, em cabeça, etc.


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> Para mim em boca é tão inadmissível como em perna, em dedo, em cabeça, etc.


Embora precedido de 'para mim', qual a abrangência de inadmissível nesse enunciado?


----------



## Vanda

Eu me pergunto se não seria um jargão dos dentistas. Tudo é possível. Para meus ouvidos leigos, soa muito esquisito.


----------



## machadinho

ou latim  in bucca, ex bucca, coisa linda.


----------



## Archimec

_Em boca _é uma expressão bastante usada na degustação de vinhos.


----------



## Ari RT

Assim como o avião que está no chão está "em solo" e quando está voando no caminho certo está "em rota"; os médicos dizem que o paciente que desenvolveu uma úlcera "fez" uma úlcera e quando receitam algo dizem que "fiz 400mg de paracetamol"; eu corto um galho, o jardineiro poda; eu abro um app, o programador "roda uma aplicação"; eu peço um prato no restaurante, o garçom diz que eu "comandei"...
Voto com machadinho:


machadinho said:


> Para criar senso de pertencimento e, portanto, também de exclusão? Quem usar a construção será imediatamente reconhecido como par. Quem não usar será tido por leigo fica com pendência cadastral. Toda profissão tem disso em maior ou menor grau.


----------



## GabrielH

Ari RT said:


> Voto com machadinho:


Também concordo com o que foi dito.


Nonstar said:


> Acredito que consulte a literatura da área, sendo assim, consta esse tipo de fraseologia em livros?


Não consta ou ao menos nunca notei.


Archimec said:


> _Em boca _é uma expressão bastante usada na degustação de vinhos.


 Parece que usam esse modo de falar "na boca" para parecer algo mais científico, contundente, apropriado.


Vanda said:


> Eu me pergunto se não seria um jargão dos dentistas. Tudo é possível. Para meus ouvidos leigos, soa muito esquisito.


Sim, Vanda. Parece que um vai imitando o outro por achar mais bonito ou diferente, para criar o tal sentido de pertencimento ou exclusão.


jazyk said:


> Para mim em boca é tão inadmissível como em perna, em dedo, em cabeça, etc.


Acho exatamente a mesma coisa.



Gostaria de ter visto a sua opinião, @guihenning.


----------



## Nonstar

Seria interessante ainda encontrar meios de saber se é algo suficientemente difundido, já que talvez não seja algo consagrado _em _literatura. 
Será que necessariamente você terá que falar dessa forma? Afinal, não é regra.


----------



## machadinho

Em boca fechada não entra mosquito.


----------



## Nonstar

Lembrei dessa da mosca também! Me soa esse tipo de expressão.


----------



## machadinho

A notícia se espalhou de boca em boca.


----------



## Vanda

Também, a primeira coisa de que me lembrei foi ''em boca fechada...'', mas voltei à frase inicial e achei esquisito:
''o dente, se estiver hígido, deve continuar em boca ''.


----------



## machadinho

Há dezenas de milhares de ocorrências de 'em boca' em páginas de odontologia, inclusive uma que diz que "um dentista brasileiro foi preso _em Boca_ Raton (Flórida), na semana passada."


----------



## Ari RT

O zumzumzum vai de qualquer boca a qualquer outra boca. Em qualquer boca abstrata que esteja fechada, as moscas não entram. 
Já o dente está em uma boca determinada e nela deve permanecer, se se encontrar são. Não faz sentido retirar o dente são de uma boca e colocar em outra boca qualquer, que é, a rigor, o que quer dizer "em boca". O dente são deve permanecer naquela boca em que está. Pede artigo definido.

Aprendi a gramática espanhola muito por alto e já faz um tempo, portanto corrijam-me os que estiverem atualizados, mas me parece que os artigos sejam um subconjunto de uma divisão taxonômica maior, chamada "determinantes", juntamente com os pronomes, por exemplo. Esse conceito teria sido útil aqui.


----------



## machadinho

Em boca não é o mesmo que na boca. Se um dente de leite cai, e a criança não o cospe fora, o dente está na boca dela mas não está mais em boca.


----------



## guihenning

GabrielH said:


> Gostaria de ter visto a sua opinião, @guihenning.


Tinha apagado pois não era muito diferente do que se tinha lido até a tal postagem. Achei malsoante, embora agora veja que pode ter significados distintos, como a machadinho disse acima. De todo o modo, se ouvisse ou lesse a esmo acharia esquisito. Parece não respeitar a sintaxe.


----------



## GabrielH

machadinho said:


> Em boca não é o mesmo que na boca. Se um dente de leite cai, e a criança não o cospe fora, o dente está na boca dela mas não está mais em boca.


Ei, Machadinho
Não acredito nisso pois quando os professores dizem frases assim o sentido é sempre o mesmo pelo que percebo. 
Perguntei ontem a um professor sobre esse uso e ele disse que é a mesma coisa, que não vê diferença nenhuma. Concluo, portanto, que é somente um jargão.



guihenning said:


> Achei malsoante, embora agora veja que pode ter significados distintos, como a machadinho disse acima.


Ultra malsoante!


guihenning said:


> Parece não respeitar a sintaxe.


Não mesmo. Assim como quando dizem "resina em dente".


----------



## machadinho

GabrielH said:


> Não acredito nisso pois quando os professores dizem frases assim o sentido é sempre o mesmo pelo que percebo. Perguntei ontem a um professor sobre esse uso e ele disse que é a mesma coisa, que não vê diferença nenhuma. Concluo, portanto, que é somente um jargão.


Que pena.


----------

